# HTC loses to apple, htc banned from us next year



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://m.gizmodo.com/5869507/htc-android-phones-are-being-banned-from-the-us-next-year

Wow...


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah this is insane. I have always wondered how they do that though.lol.what an essential part of smartphones. I can't believe apple is such babies.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## Turd Furguson (Dec 19, 2011)

Misleading title. HTC lawyer says they can at least fix the patent problem and keep HTC selling phones.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Most of the phones they sell now are not affected. It only affects froyo and earlier.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Turd Furguson said:


> Most of the phones they sell now are not affected. It only affects froyo and earlier.


Exactly. The headlines are a little overhyped. HTC has already fixed the issue on current devices and will be fine and continue selling phones in the U.S.


----------



## idumpedWebOS (Nov 23, 2011)

If ya actually read any of the articles they all state that this is unlikely to stop HTC at all. They have till April to work around the issue, so more then likely we will not even notice the setback as consumers. This does however bring into question what the future of these legal battles will do to the smart phone market as a whole.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow..

Apple must really be desperate. They have to know the end is near once everything they had in the pipeline previous to Steve Jobs passing is released.


----------



## Marinoid (Aug 27, 2011)

I have no problem with Apple protecting their patents, after all, they are an American Company. But, clicking a link goes back a lot longer than the IPhone. How can they have that patented, because its a touch screen?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

rmarinella said:


> I have no problem with Apple protecting their patents, after all, they are an American Company. But, clicking a link goes back a lot longer than the IPhone. How can they have that patented, because its a touch screen?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Unfortunately they have the patent from I believe the mid 90s. Nothing can be done about it but as stated this won't stop anything. All it is doing is making it worse for the consumer but Apple doesn't care because they are still raking in millions upon millions.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Unfortunately they have the patent from I believe the mid 90s. Nothing can be done about it but as stated this won't stop anything. All it is doing is making it worse for the consumer but Apple doesn't care because they are still raking in millions upon millions.


Try billions.


----------



## Cubs2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

Everyone pretty much knows and understands that this is how Apple works. They patent absolutely everything and then sit back and wait for things they deem infringing on their technology and send out the wolves. Everyone has already touched on this in that the technology can be removed from the phones and they can become compliant before the no-sell date (and the phones that are an issue can be patched.) I really don't see this as a "killer" for HTC.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

At some point enough people are going to see Apple as the bullies they are. But the bigger issue to me seems to be the patent process. Wasn't it supposed to be to protect innovation? Instead it's being used as a weapon to protect what Apple would like to be a monopoly.

The Apple as an American company idea would be a great rallying --except most their jobs are in China.


----------



## Lohk (Dec 13, 2011)

@Apple


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Title very misleading. HTC will find a way around patent issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Gall0wz (Oct 12, 2011)

Actually, because Apple lost most of the rulings... Apple is the big loser in this case. They only won 2 of the many many claims against HTC.... And one of them is a very very easy fix. I haven't really researched the other.

But apple can't make claims on the patents it lost the ruling on... well not against HTC at least.... I'm sure they could still take them to court but it's likely the justice system would back up the ITC ruling.

Yeah... it's stupid. A waste of taxpayer money and a perfect example of the B.S. that is the patent system. But it's not a doomsday scenario for HTC. Now if they had lost to all the claims to apple, only then would it have mean bye bye for HTC.


----------



## defcon888 (Sep 28, 2011)

I wonder what is going to happen now that Google owns Motorola Cell division?.

If Apple had it's way, they would sue the Bell family saying that in Steve Jobs past life, he invented the telephone. But, like one of the posters said about Steve Jobs being gone, and Apple is running out of the JOBS created ideas and products.

Apple of 2012+ = Apple of 1994-95 (Newton)


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I could understand if it was something obvious that HTC stole which was in turn making apple lose sales, but how many people even knew this was something apple had "inventd"? This is just oppertunism at its worst. Trying to eliminate compitition? Compitition is was creates innovation and innovation is good for everyone. Very unethical in my eyes. Stay classy apple.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## s8njr (Aug 15, 2011)

f'ing gay!!! when you type a link in an email from your computer it does the same thing. why doesn't tushy-pple sue them....


----------



## farkmeil (Aug 10, 2011)

All the infringing phones are out of date and will not be sold anyway...

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

True but that's not really the point. I'm sure everyone knows HTC will be fine its more about apple and the sheer absurdity. I mean what's next? Pretty soon were not gonna be able to eat apples cuz Apple has a patton on the name apple

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Posting in an android fan boy thread...


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Huh?

and its not even an android fan boy thing to say that Apple is trying to be a monopoly, just listen to what "the man himself" said about the iPhone....I'll pull up the quotes if need be but in summary/short story he said everyone should own an iPhone not anything else, along with running the software he wants and what he wants on it cuz he knows whats best for everyone.

I think that may be a little off what I mean, but no, anyone with an objective view would see Apple is wasting to much of everyone's time for their bull. (even there own ;p )


----------



## xnatex21 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mattes said:


> Huh?
> 
> and its not even an android fan boy thing to say that Apple is trying to be a monopoly, just listen to what "the man himself" said about the iPhone....I'll pull up the quotes if need be but in summary/short story he said everyone should own an iPhone not anything else, along with running the software he wants and what he wants on it cuz he knows whats best for everyone.
> 
> I think that may be a little off what I mean, but no, anyone with an objective view would see Apple is wasting to much of everyone's time for their bull. (even there own ;p )


Big bad apple is doing what every business is supposed to do - make money and protect it's assets. They're strategy is like anyone's would be when you're number one - intimidation. If they let everyone steal their patents then their brilliant engineers and business experts would be out of jobs and this wonderful paradigm that Android lives in would be stymied.

If all you had to do was copy someone else's hard work, all we'd have are copies.

I support Apple driving competition to come up with new and better ideas.

Everyone in this thread needs a dose of reality and should stop vilifying Apple for fighting for thier parents. It's for everyone's benefits that they do.


----------



## backwoods (Jun 22, 2011)

You would have a point if apple was an innovator, but they are a packager, or a troll depending on your point of view. If you have followed technology long enough, you would see that apple rarely has anything new under the sun.

They are phenomenal at marketing and business. The problem is, being phenomenal at business means that they are terrible for consumers. They spend more money on litigation than innovation. They have trolled the patent system and become the poster child for everything wrong with it.

Apples greatest innovation was realizing that the average consumer does not do well with choice and prefers simplicity over function.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> True but that's not really the point. I'm sure everyone knows HTC will be fine its more about apple and the sheer absurdity. I mean what's next? Pretty soon were not gonna be able to eat apples cuz Apple has a patton on the name apple
> 
> Sent from sing sing Max security facility


Hahaaa!!! That's funny shit! Good one. At this rate, it seems possible.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

xnatex21 said:


> Big bad apple is doing what every business is supposed to do - make money and protect it's assets. They're strategy is like anyone's would be when you're number one - intimidation. If they let everyone steal their patents then their brilliant engineers and business experts would be out of jobs and this wonderful paradigm that Android lives in would be stymied.
> 
> If all you had to do was copy someone else's hard work, all we'd have are copies.
> 
> ...


As much as I disagree with this I'm gonna give it a thumbs up just cuz you used the word "stymied". I still can't stopped laughing. Ha ha ha thank you for that.

Sent from sing sing Max security facility


----------

